# Feinberg Formula Plan



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I am curious to see what formula plan PFF members are thinking. Let me know your thoughts. 


Tie 1 On


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

There is no telling what they will come up with! I'm sure it'll leave us all scratching our head though.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Most perfect formula plan is if someone received 15,000 for the six month emergency plan. Divide 15,000 by 6 and come up with a monthly rate of 2,5000. Multiply 2,500 x32 months(GCCF closing 8/23/13)which equals 80,000

Take the 80,000 and subtract the 15,000 in emergency payment and the total final claim amount should be 65,000


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

tie 1 on said:


> Most perfect formula plan is if someone received 15,000 for the six month emergency plan. Divide 15,000 by 6 and come up with a monthly rate of 2,5000. Multiply 2,500 x32 months(GCCF closing 8/23/13)which equals 80,000
> 
> Take the 80,000 and subtract the 15,000 in emergency payment and the total final claim amount should be 65,000


WAY to logical for this situation.............


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Why do you think so?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Because it makes sense. I am sure it is some super complicated formula that takes into account the number of days it rained or some crazy thing like that.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

tie 1 on said:


> Why do you think so?


Easy. Take the emotion and all opinions out of the equation and deal with the black and white of the math.... I think your formula is the only way to go, but it just makes to much sense..... How in the world could he justify an $895,000 a month fee to BP if there was a formula that a fifth grader could do as a class project......


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I think we all should push this "Formula Plan" to Mr. Feinberg!! Who knows what his plans are but he did say that he wanted some input from the public. Personally I think this plan is very fair. With all of the UNKNOWNS still out there I think thats if we are expected to sign "Not to Sue Agreement" then this plan gives us enough funds to either re-locate to another area that is not affected by the Oil Spill or make some kind of change in our business to try to continue to HOLD ON.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Feinberg is so full of hot air your wish of making things simple would never make it past him. There is member on this forum that actually had a face to face sit down with him, and after a lengthy meeting was assured that they would have there issues resolved... An assistant took all of the info, case #, notes, additional documents and a phone number. NEVER a call back, a letter, a screw you, NOTHING........ I have lost faith in the direct approach trying to make them see the light. I believe the only way that we are going to actually see action is pressure from the masses including public officials both local and as far as Tallahassee..... This is one time where they are actually on our side... The reason is that EVERY dime that is not put back in your pocket from losses, it is another dime that the county, local business, sales tax that they will not see.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree with you 100%.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*First , fire Feinberg imediatley !!!!*

*Put the funds back into the hands of the liable party ( BP ) seemed the adjusters that you could sit down in front of that had the ability to adjust your claim and write you a check was much better then getting denied by someone you have never seen and has no fear of you kicking thier ass for denying your legitimate claim.*

*Second, you never put a time limit or cap on damages you have no clue how deep or long they will damage businesses, ecosystems and the tourist industry. How does anyone know that last year would not have been the most profitable year in the history of the panhandle??? You don't !!! *

*Third, a good starting point would be to issue free gas cards to anyone living in a effected area for a minimum of 3 years subject to change as information was made public.*

*Fourth, and most important,fire Feinberg again, and make sure it's humiliating..*

*And last but not least, never show another commercial starring the one or two guys who got paid inflated amounts of money to go on TV and tell everybody how well they are doing and how great BP is and how much they care about us, your full of shit and a sellout, take your blood money and shut up !!!!*


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Whatever the Formula ends up being just remember , ALL GCCF documents are written by a team of Lawyers on behalf of BP  ... they're going to spin it in favor of where their loyalties lie  ... too bad more people DON'T sue them


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

You would think our federal, state and local officials would put up more of a big fight against this!!!!!!!!! I guess their hands are tied also. We will continue to pray and hope that Mr. Feinberg is fair on his methodology.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

State and local officials are like everyone else, fighting for what they think their share is of the 20 bil. The feds have their own law on their side. To slice away all of the legalese BS, the party(parties) responsible for the spill are responsible for: the cost of clean up; 75 Mil to damaged parties; and fines imposed by the feds based on the number of barrels determined to have been spilled. Note the 75 million to damaged parties - BP has made 20 Bil available to be distributed to damaged parties without a change being made to the law. I am not defending any part of the process, only stating facts as they exist.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Where did you get this closing date? 8/23/13


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Go to www.gulfcoastfacility.com
You will see "Summary Option of Filing Claims" on page 2 it shows that the GCCF will close 8/22/2013. Also, Feinberg told us here in Orange Beach last week that the 20billion fund is also paying the clean up, restoration, etc and it was not all allocated for businesses and individuals.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awsome,, for some reason I thought closing would be aug of 2012. I thought the same formula as you did but only added up to 2012. I hope its at leist close to that. Any word on when they will start doing full review finals?


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Feinberg said last week that his facility would start reviewing and paying claims next month. Who really knows when and what those idiots will do!!!!!!!!!!!! I think the formula plan I came up with would be nice.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it makes sense but I'm sure they will factor in some other bs


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

After listening to the "State of the Union Address" tonight, both Obama and Feinberg have one thing in common THEY AEE BOTH FULL OF SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

We really need to pitch a fit. This mess is going to be here for at least 10 years. A 2013 full recovery date is Very unrealistic. My God can you imagine the mess if we have a hurricane next year. A mellow South easter just tossed the beaches with tar balls. I think 7-10 years is much more realistic. In my heart I really believe a cat 3-4 hurricane will force us from this area for a long time. Not a money grubber just worried about where Im going to live when Im told to leave my paid off house that has no value.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

> [After listening to the "State of the Union Address" tonight, both Obama and Feinberg have one thing in common THEY AEE BOTH FULL OF SHIT!!!!!!!
> /QUOTE]AMEN tellin us the illegal will soon be the legal and we gotta pay more taxes because we are strong Americans.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I looked on their site last night and noticed that they had entered the wrong phone number for me. I had to provide lot's of information to get them to correct this one clerical error. I wonder how much more has been incorrectly entered. My emergency claim was messed up by one of their phone reps. His error was not noticed until after the deadline so I'm waiting for them to "review" my interim claim now. I believe they are trying to bleed us to death by making the system so bad.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Buckyt said:


> I looked on their site last night and noticed that they had entered the wrong phone number for me. I had to provide lot's of information to get them to correct this one clerical error. I wonder how much more has been incorrectly entered. My emergency claim was messed up by one of their phone reps. His error was not noticed until after the deadline so I'm waiting for them to "review" my interim claim now. I believe they are trying to bleed us to death by making the system so bad.


+1, same exact claim problems here. Now I have UWF working on my Interim.........


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I checked my claim info this morning and the info is still wrong. I did get an email on 1-26 saying not to worry, they had the correct info in their file. After the mess they made wirh my emergency claim, I can't believe anything the Dublin, OH office says. My contact in the OB claims office has been fine, but he says the local office has no authority to fix Dublins mistakes.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.nola.com/news/gulf-oil-spill/index.ssf/2011/01/feinberg_final_interim_oil_spi.html


----------

